# Come to Me does't show



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

I have two Model 3's. Both have FSD and the FSD computer. Both are on 2020.12. If I set my phone to one I see Come to Me pop up. If I set my phone to the other car Come to Me is missing. Any ideas?

Also, on the one where Come to Me isn't showing, I tried to use the summon on exit feature where you click PARK twice and exit. No screen showed up. I had Continuous Press set to OFF. I haven't tried this feature on the other car.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Check your summon standby settings for the come to me option.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

What, exactly, is the difference between come to me and advanced summon?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> What, exactly, is the difference between come to me and advanced summon?


Come to me shows up on the main vehicle page in the Tesla App without having to click through to summon.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Come to me shows up on the main vehicle page in the Tesla App without having to click through to summon.


But do they perform different functions?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> But do they perform different functions?


Don't think so. One is just faster to access with different visualizations.


----------



## JCE (Oct 9, 2018)

FRC said:


> But do they perform different functions?


The come to me function makes it faster but eats up more standby battery. Something you should know if you decide to leave the car unplugged for an extended period of time.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

JCE said:


> The come to me function makes it faster but eats up more standby battery. Something you should know if you decide to leave the car unplugged for an extended period of time.


Are you saying you have to have summon standby on? Maybe that is the difference. I'll check.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

SR22pilot said:


> Are you saying you have to have summon standby on? Maybe that is the difference. I'll check.


Yes, you need that on for come to me to show up.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

JCE said:


> The come to me function makes it faster but eats up more standby battery. Something you should know if you decide to leave the car unplugged for an extended period of time.


Looks like that was the issue. I thought it would come up once the car was powered up.

now I need to see if this affects summon with exit. I put the car in park and then press park twice. The manual says I should see a front/back dialog and be able to then exit the car and have it park. No dialog comes up.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Don't think so. One is just faster to access with different visualizations.


Come to me comes to where you are. Advanced summon goes to a target spot on a map. The target is dropped at your initial location but doesn't move with you.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

SR22pilot said:


> Come to me comes to where you are. Advanced summon goes to a target spot on a map. The target is dropped at your initial location but doesn't move with you.


You have have it either way, just toggle with the target button.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Come to Me is a feature of Smart Summon.

If you leave Standby off you will lose Come to Me.

Frankly, Come to Me scares me, so I turned off standby. I like to set the target, see the path the car proposes and then I feel much more confident that it's going to manage properly.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

SR22pilot said:


> I have two Model 3's. Both have FSD and the FSD computer. Both are on 2020.12. If I set my phone to one I see Come to Me pop up. If I set my phone to the other car Come to Me is missing. Any ideas?
> 
> Also, on the one where Come to Me isn't showing, I tried to use the summon on exit feature where you click PARK twice and exit. No screen showed up. I had Continuous Press set to OFF. I haven't tried this feature on the other car.


I definitely missed something. "summon on exit"? "Click PARK twice"? Can someone elaborate?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

WonkoTheSane said:


> I definitely missed something. "summon on exit"? "Click PARK twice"? Can someone elaborate?


The owner's manual is pretty handy.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> The owner's manual is pretty handy.


So far, I haven't been able to make this work.


----------

